# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  پر سوال ترین مباحث هندسه1 تجربی

## Dr.Isaac

سلام
دوستان من دو تا فصل هندسه1 رو برای کنکور میخام بردارم به نظرتون کدوم دو فصل سوالات بیشتری ازش توی کنکور تجربی میاد؟ ممنون که وقت میزارید. 
1-استدلال
2-مساحت و قضیه ی فیثاغورس
3-تشابه
4-فضایی

----------


## tahha

-تشابه
4-فضایی 						
رو بردار
 <فیثاغورس هم که بلدی دیگه >

----------


## sina

> سلام
> دوستان من دو تا فصل هندسه1 رو برای کنکور میخام بردارم به نظرتون کدوم دو فصل سوالات بیشتری ازش توی کنکور تجربی میاد؟ ممنون که وقت میزارید. 
> 1-استدلال
> 2-مساحت و قضیه ی فیثاغورس
> 3-تشابه
> 4-فضایی


حجم همش یکسانه!هر فصل یه تست...
نظرمن اینه نکاته همشو بخون!چون هندسه هرسال حداقل 2سوالش ساده هست و حداقل یکیشم سخت و وقت گیر!اگه شانس شما اون مبحثی خوندی رو تست سخت دادن چی میشه؟همه برنامه هات میره رو هوا!!!تازه از رقباتم عقب میوفتی!چون ی تست ساده فصلای دیگه ک نخوندی رو نتوسنتی بزنی!!

واسه همین نکات همشو بخون و بر حسب شانس!2تاشو کامل کار کن(ینی کنار خوندن تستم بزن).البته معمولا فصل 4 رو همه میخونن .چون فصله جالبیه!اون یکی دیگه واقعا حساب کتاب نداره!چون دیگه واقعا میشه از اون سه تای دیگه سوالای خیلی سخت تری نسبت ب فصل 4 طرح کرد.امما ب نظرم مساحت بخون!
چون قضیه تالس و تشابه رو همه بلدیم دیگه!واگه سوال ساده بدن میزنیم و اگه سخت بدن نمیزنیم!دی!

*** خیلیا ب اشتباه هندسه رو فاکتور میگیرن!ک ب نظرم اشتباه محضه!هندسه همیشه حداقل ی سوالش فقط با نکات درسنامه بدون زدن تست حل میشه.و با یکم تست بیشتر حداقل میشه از 4تا2تاشو زد.ینی 8 درصد!ک واقعا کم نیست!چون میانگین ریاضی کشور 10 درصده!! 

موفق باشید....

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

خب من تا حالا هندسه نخوندم ................ینی تو این چن روز بخونم  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> خب من تا حالا هندسه نخوندم ................ینی تو این چن روز بخونم


نه!!!!معلومه که الان تو وقت باقی مونده نه!!!!
چرا بعضی دوستان کارای عجیب غریب میکنن!!!!
یکی از دوستام الان رفته با1معلمی کلاس برداشته واسه همین هندسه!!!حالا کی؟شبا ساعت10تا12
بش میگم:شب همونجا پیشش بخواب دیگه:خخخخخ

----------


## sina

> خب من تا حالا هندسه نخوندم ................ینی تو این چن روز بخونم



بستگی ب شرایطتت داره.اینکه چقد ریاضی کار کردی و دنبال چ درصدی هستی ...ولی ب کل توصیه میکنم اول اموخته های قبلیتو تثبیت کن .اگه وقت اوردی مطلب جدید بخون...
مطلب ساده تر از هندسه هم هس.اون توضیح من ب دوستمون بود ک میخاس فقط هندسه بخونه!
شما اگه حد و مشتق و کاربرد مشتق و انتگرال و احتمال نخوندی اینا را کار کنی بهتره!ساده ترن...
ولی بازم میگم حداقل 2تا تست هندسه سادست :Yahoo (1): 

اگه امار نخوندی اصلا برو امار بخون :Yahoo (4): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> نه!!!!معلومه که الان تو وقت باقی مونده نه!!!!
> چرا بعضی دوستان کارای عجیب غریب میکنن!!!!
> یکی از دوستام الان رفته با1معلمی کلاس برداشته واسه همین هندسه!!!حالا کی؟شبا ساعت10تا12
> بش میگم:شب همونجا پیشش بخواب دیگه:خخخخخ


شیطون :Yahoo (4): 
اینکه هیچی نیس!یکی از بچه های ما همایش امار رفته بود :Yahoo (4): 
من معلم امارمون پارسال بعد مدتا رفتم سر کلاسش میگف شما دانش اموز همین کلاسی؟؟ :Yahoo (4): :yahoo (4): :Yahoo (99): 

بقران کین اینا!!!!

----------

